# COGGIE--How are you?



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Coggie. I know you're really busy with that little one, and hopefully getting some sleep now! (Maybe that's why we haven't seen you post... you're finally SLEEPING!







) But I was kind of worried about you, and wondered how things were going with you and that cute but crabby baby. I'd love an update!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

You'd be right. Very busy. Not online as much. He's still crabby, but at least he's talking (i.e. babbling) more and sleeping through the night for his tired parents. He's always adorable and growing more adorable every day.IOW, we're much better. Still new at this, but learning more everyday. He grows so fast! We went on an overnighter to Victoria, just to get some sleep and have couple time, and when we returned, we couldn't believe how much bigger he was. He seemed like a 3-month-old instead of 2-month.My mom's here again, for longer, and she's totally in love with her "Tweety Bird." So am I. My "honey bunny" is one handsome kid.If any of you wanna peek at his latest jpegs, e-mail me.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Glad to hear you & Baby are doing good. Hope everything stays that way. Mine is still getting up once a night, I think hes about 2 weeks older then yours. I can't wait until he sleeps all night! We started cereal about 2 weeks ago, as he already weighs 14 lbs, but that didn't help. Any Tips??


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I didn't realize you could start the baby on cereal so early. I assumed he'd have to be at least three months--or when he can sit up on his own.I have no idea what induces a baby to do anything, really. It is an individual thing, for sure.Our baby will usually sleep soundly, usually being operative, when he's gotten enough to eat, fulfilled his pacifying needs, bathed and/or been walked around with his head slightly dangling in my left arm. Then, he drools contentedly as he's laid in the crib. If he wakes at all though, while I'm swaddling him in blankets or not feeding him enough in his opinion (even when he's not hungry and spitting up immediately), I gotta start over again.I've no idea why or how he sleeps five hours straight at night, then another three hours (which is his deal lately). He does this regardless of whether he gets enough nap time during the day.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

If only we could figure out what baby is thinking and why they do what they do it would be wonderful. I thought the same thing you did with cereal, most things you read say around 4 months. My doctor, along with another suggested it at his 2 month check because he gained so much weight already and was the average size of a 3 month old. He also was eating alot, normally 4 to 5 oz every 2 to 3 hours which was alot. It has really helped, he's spaced out his feedings more, and does sleep better just not all night, but that will come with time, or I hope so anyway. Now if I could get himto take a nap, he refuses to sleep during the day even in a car. I hope everything continues to go well for you. Anna


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been pretty busy too lately.







Not as busy as you two, of course!Thanks for the update! I'm glad you're finally getting more sleep!!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks, again, everybody, for inquiring about our family.He's such a wonderful child! See for yourself: firstborn


----------

